# Columbia's Omni Heat



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you have it?  Tried it?  Love it or hate it?  Does it work?

http://www.columbia.com/Omni-Heat-Reflective/Technology_Omni-Heat_Reflective,default,pg.html












I have a hat with it and now a casual jacket with it.  I found that the hat is definitely warmer, but bulkier than other hats I have.  The jacket is this one that I got at the outlet for casual wear:  http://www.columbia.com/Men’s-Thermarator™-II-Jacket/WM6348,default,pd.html

I say casual wear because it, too, is a bit bulky for hiking and outdoors stuff.  I love it though.  It too is warmer.  

I think that the major benefit is that it won't matt down like fleece after time and, assuming that the Omni Heat layer does not delaminate or fall apart, I think it would insulate longer than a regular fleece jacket. 

Interested to hear what other folks think.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a base layer with Omni Heat, and it is much warmer than any other layer I own.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

Does it breath?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 7, 2013)

Just as well as any other top.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is the top I have, but in blue.
http://www.departmentofgoods.com/columbia-expedition-1-2-zip-top-long-sleeve-mens


----------



## Sky (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't own the stuff...but I like the ads.  "OUT OF THE CIRCLE!!"  :>


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems bulkier would equal warmer ... if it really worked well wouldn't they be able to make the jackets thinner?


----------



## Sky (Nov 13, 2013)

HAHAHA...Mordor?  Yer killin me.  My new (potential) avatar is similarly themed.  I should send you the email I sent to my kids with that pic.  I laugh at it everytime I see it.


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 13, 2013)

I have an omni-heat jacket.  I really like it.

Its very warm.  The thermal blanket is likely 2 parts marketing gimmick and 1 part functionality but its a very nice and comfortable jacket.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Nov 19, 2013)

Have had a jacket for a couple of years now and never get cold in it. Wear it with just a thin thermal and a midlayer. It's extremely light and so much easier to maneuver in. I prefer it to my Rossi and daughter's Obermeyer (both of which were twice the price.) I just found some of the tights at TJs and ran in them this weekend. They are equally light and warm and I'll use them skiing too. 

Great marketing, but I think the product lives up to it in this case. Check TJMaxx - they carry a lot of the stuff.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I just got my first base layer top and wore it to a football game and it seemed warmer than a traditional turtle neck for sure!  My sister said her family bought almost everything Omni heat last year and they love it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2013)

It's been out for a few years, so I imagine that they've worked out a lot of the kinks.


----------



## mightaswell (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a light omni heat jacket and it doesn't keep me any warmer.  I think it's completely a marketing gimmick.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 20, 2013)

I think the key is that the Omni Heat works best directly against the skin.  The dots reflect heat, and if there's a layer between the dots and your skin, not as much would get reflected.  That would make it really effective as a base layer (my experience), but probably more marketing gimmick for outerwear.


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I think the key is that the Omni Heat works best directly against the skin.  The dots reflect heat, and if there's a layer between the dots and your skin, not as much would get reflected.  That would make it really effective as a base layer (my experience), but probably more marketing gimmick for outerwear.



They make jackets with omni heat which I can't imagine is intended to be worn against skin.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 20, 2013)

dlague said:


> They make jackets with omni heat which I can't imagine is intended to be worn against skin.



Like I said, marketing gimmick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I think the key is that the Omni Heat works best directly against the skin. The dots reflect heat, and if there's a layer between the dots and your skin, not as much would get reflected. That would make it really effective as a base layer (my experience), but probably more marketing gimmick for outerwear.



I find that to be an interesting concept because conventional layers trap air that is warmed but this, instead, reflects the energy.  So loss of loft is not really an issue.  Fleece can pack out as we know and down can lose loft.  So this might be an option to allowing layers to remain effective for longer.


----------



## mightaswell (Nov 20, 2013)

It should also be known that wind or even a breeze goes right through my jacket.  I wear it only on mild days that require a bit more than no jacket at all.  Anything worse, it's useless.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 20, 2013)

It's the same concept as these, so the tech behind it is real.

I really think it comes down to the fact that it reflects body heat, which has to be next to skin to be effective.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> It's the same concept as these, so the tech behind it is real.



exactly


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 26, 2013)

I wanted to add that the Omni Heat gloves are really sweet and much better than the Carhartts I used to use.

I get really cold hands with most gloves and the Colombia ones are the best I've tried so far.  On Sunday I had to curl my fingers up inside the palm of the glove once on the lift but was otherwise very comfortable.  I didn't have to go inside to thaw my hands and I didn't have any hand pain.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 26, 2013)

CoolMike said:


> I wanted to add that the Omni Heat gloves are really sweet and much better than the Carhartts I used to use.
> 
> I get really cold hands with most gloves and the Colombia ones are the best I've tried so far.  On Sunday I had to curl my fingers up inside the palm of the glove once on the lift but was otherwise very comfortable.  I didn't have to go inside to thaw my hands and I didn't have any hand pain.


Which omni-heat gloves?

Asking as i have a few Columbia omni-heat gloves and haven't found them to be any warmer then my other gloves, actually just the opposite. 

I have a middle of the line Columbia Whirlibird omni heat glove, they're not warm, hands freeze on the chairlift. A very similar light weight under-cuff omni heat mitten i picked up last season on clearance at TjMaxx for $15 is a little better. 

Got a pair of OutDry Mountain Monster gloves at Tjx this season, feels like have more insulating material then the Whirlibirds. Wore 'em to put the trash out last Sunday evening at 28º, fingers froze. Online reviews said they weren't that warm. Probably should return them but thinking useful for global warming 35º F wet snow storm days where the Whirlibirds get soaked in 30minutes or so. 

Additionally, i got a pair of TNF Gonzo gloves and Burton AK Oven Mitt this season. Gonzo glove is tnf flash-dry/thick insulation, online reviews said very warm, still my finger tips eventually froze in them last Sunday evening. 
The Burton Primaloft and Down filled AK Oven Mitt was better but my thumb got cold and i felt cold along the side of my pinky. 

My glove quiver includes a pair of Marmot Ultimate Guide Gloves i got last year, GoreTex XCR and well made but still had to curl my fingers into the palms when on the lifts @ 15º - 20º days.

I'm seriously thinking about springing for the Marmot 8000meter mitten next.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

CoolMike said:


> I wanted to add that the Omni Heat gloves are really sweet and much better than the Carhartts I used to use.
> 
> I get really cold hands with most gloves and the Colombia ones are the best I've tried so far.  On Sunday I had to curl my fingers up inside the palm of the glove once on the lift but was otherwise very comfortable.  I didn't have to go inside to thaw my hands and I didn't have any hand pain.



They sell gold mini gloves in ski shops for about 20$ goes under your gloves helps keep warm on coldest days. Have you tried those.


----------

